# Furry mods for uh... Fallout: New Vegas?



## JMAA (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope such a thing. My PC is based on my comic's character, but it only allows humans. Just to reimagine how it could be in my comic's world, I might want a Furry mod for Fallout: New Vegas. It would be ideal.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 24, 2011)

I know I've seen a mod that puts Krystal in New Vegas.

It looked absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 24, 2011)

While I can't imagine a dumber mod for New Vegas, it is Gamebryo so you could probably reuse some Oblivion mods somehow.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 24, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I know I've seen a mod that puts Krystal in New Vegas.
> 
> It looked absolutely ridiculous.


 
Oh god, that mod was horrifying.


----------



## Xenke (Jan 24, 2011)

Again, I ask why?

Why not play the game in a setting that it's intended to be played in?


----------



## JMAA (Jan 25, 2011)

> I know I've seen a mod that puts Krystal in New Vegas.
> 
> It looked absolutely ridiculous.


I saw a screencap. It was horrible.


----------



## Shay Feral (Jan 26, 2011)

I'd like to get a furry mod for Fallout: NV, but I wouldn't want to use already popular characters like Krystal, they just wouldn't fit in with the theme imo. I'd make my own character(s) if I could, and import models of friend's characters. Basically adding a legitimate furry element to Fallout.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> I'd like to get a furry mod for Fallout: NV, but I wouldn't want to use already popular characters like Krystal, they just wouldn't fit in with the theme imo. I'd make my own character(s) if I could, and import models of friend's characters. Basically adding a legitimate furry element to Fallout.


 
This is the thing I don't get. Without going a little deeper into the game's architecture and modding dialogue paths and quests, factions etc, how does adding anthro character models really give it a furry element _at all?_ Can that even be done with most modding tools?


----------



## Shay Feral (Jan 27, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> This is the thing I don't get. Without going a little deeper into the game's architecture and modding dialogue paths and quests, factions etc, how does adding anthro character models really give it a furry element _at all?_ Can that even be done with most modding tools?


 
Actually, all that can be done through the G.E.C.K. modding software provided by the developers. It's possible to make a whole new faction of furries, with quests and dialog if you've got voice actors. I don't know how complicated it will be, but I don't see why it couldn't happen.

But just having furry models that co-exists in all factions would add an element of furry. I'd make them rare though, so it would be a bit of a treat to run across one out in the wastes, instead of seeing one every few seconds.

The biggest issue would be the random character generator for foes and "filler" AI


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 27, 2011)

Shay Feral said:


> Actually, all that can be done through the G.E.C.K. modding software provided by the developers. It's possible to make a whole new faction of furries, with quests and dialog if you've got voice actors. I don't know how complicated it will be, but I don't see why it couldn't happen.
> 
> But just having furry models that co-exists in all factions would add an element of furry. I'd make them rare though, so it would be a bit of a treat to run across one out in the wastes, instead of seeing one every few seconds.
> 
> The biggest issue would be the random character generator for foes and "filler" AI


 
Durrr, can you repair my tail? Yes... But only if it _wants to be repaired!_


----------



## Shay Feral (Jan 27, 2011)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Durrr, can you repair my tail? Yes... But only if it _wants to be repaired!_


 
Tail would be a body part, like an ant's antenna or a scorpion's stinger.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Aug 9, 2011)

Sollux said:


> Oh god, that mod was horrifying.



Probably not as bad as the version for Resident Evil 5.
It was emotionless.
It never blinked.
It looked like it was Uncanny Valley personified.
Seeing some of the death animations were more horrifying than the game itself.

EDIT: Whoops I necro'd


----------

